# Money Qualifier Show in Hot Springs Arkansas



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys, I would like to invite you to our part of the South Arkansas Sound-Off Tour here in Hot Springs. 

This show will include a car, truck, bike, and boat show. You bring it we will have a class for it! I will be handing out special BOS awards for car show, SPL, SQ, and Marine Audio. 

As an added bonus this show will be a qualifier for CASH PRIZES at the 2010 USACi World Finals. You must attend a qualifier show to be elgible for cash at finals.

We are changing up the typical sound-off a bit by including Marine Audio. If you have a boat and it has a stereo in it then you are encouraged to bring it up for the weekend. You can spend the weekend on the lake having fun in the water and then pull it out to bring to the show on Sunday. It will be a blast!

If you have any questions you can contact us at Innovative Audio. 501-760-7747


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll be there. Should be a great show.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll see about dropping by. Might have my boat in tow coming in from Ouachita but won't subject anyone to the kickass jvc deck and Pyramid speakers in the boat that I don't even know if they workAudio and fishing just don't go together imo. All depends on if I'm off work the night before and if my dad will be with me as that's the ONLY time you'll catch me on the lake on a weekend. I like nearly having the place to myself during the week obviously


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will be there.


----------

